# un/une des X qui/que + accord du verbe / du participe passé - singulier / pluriel



## Andrejj

Bonjour,

Quand je construis une phrase de type suivant - _Mister X est un des premiers qui..._ - est-ce que je dois continuer avec l'appelation aux autres, aux "premiers" (_Mister X est un des premiers qui *ont* lancé telle ou telle tendance_), ou je continue avec Mister X tout seul (soit, _Mister X est un des premiers qui *a* lancé_...) ?

Merci en avance et bon après-midi. 

*Note des modérateurs :* De nombreux fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faudrait bien faire l'accord avec _premier*s*_ :

_Mister X est l'un de*s* premier*s* qui *ont* lancé…_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour! C'est encore le problème de l'accord du verbe 
d'après vous, y a-t-il une règle s'agissant ce genre de question?
Le courage est une des qualités qui _______ (être) nécessaire(s) au succès.
Merci ! et bonne journée !


----------



## SwissPete

Je dirais *est*. On pourrait aussi dire simplement « ... une des qualités nécessaire (singulier) au succès ».
S'il y a une règle, je ne la connais pas.


----------



## domico

> Le courage est une des qualités qui _______ (être) nécessaire(s) au succès.



Ma préférence va à "sont".



> d'après vous, y a-t-il une règle s'agissant ce genre de question?



Le singulier et le pluriel sont acceptables, mais ne véhiculent pas le même sens :
- au pluriel : le courage est cité comme une qualité particulière parmi toutes celles qui mènent au succès ;
- au singulier : le courage est cité comme une qualité qui mène au succès parmi toutes les qualités dont une personne peut faire montre, ces qualités menant ou non au succès.

C'est donc le choix de l'auteur quant au message qu'il veut faire passer qui dicte l'accord.

Cordialement,

Dominique


----------



## Fredouze

Pas d'accord avec toi Swiss Pete pour "une des qualités nécessaire". Ici, "nécessaire" est l'adjectif attribut de "qualités", dons s'accorde avec lui: "une des qualités nécessaires". Bonjour à la Suisse (je viens juste de quitter Lausanne).


----------



## tilt

Je ne suis d'accord ni avec Swiss Pete, ni avec Domico. Le pluriel est indispensable !

En admettant le singulier, _qui est nécessaire au succès_ se rapportant à _courage_, on pourrait changer l'ordre des proposition : _le courage, qui est nécessaire au succès, est une des qualités_. Cette phrase n'a aucun sens.
La subordonnée est donc bien complément de _qualités_, comme le souligne Fredouze, et doit être au pluriel.
*
Le courage est une des qualités (*_*qui sont) nécessaires au succès.* _


----------



## janpol

Je partage l'avis de Tilt : seul, le pluriel me semble correct. L'emploi, que je pense incorrect, du singulier est fréquent ( télé, radio ).


----------



## domico

tilt said:


> Je ne suis d'accord ni avec Swiss Pete, ni avec Domico. Le pluriel est indispensable !




Il me semble avoir écrit que ma préférence allait au pluriel 

L'auteur de la question initiale  demandait : "quelle règle s'applique...". J'ai pensais proposer une réponse générale - c'est le sens de la phrase qui détermine l'emploi - qui, en l'espèce, suggère effectivement fortement le pluriel. Je me suis visiblement mal exprimé.


Incidemment, je remercie anangelaway pour avoir édité mon message et fait apparaître correctement la seconde citation. Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas compris pourquoi je n'y étais pas arrivé par moi-même.


Cordialement,

Dominique


----------



## tilt

domico said:


> Il me semble avoir écrit que ma préférence allait au pluriel


Certes, mais tu as aussi écrit " Le singulier et le pluriel sont acceptables, mais ne véhiculent pas le même sens".
C'est avec cette phrase-là que je ne suis pas d'accord : le singulier est fautif.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Résumons donc: pour cette phrase particulière, seule le pluriel lui donne un sens, c'est la raison pour laquelle on doit choisir le pluriel ! Est-ce que tout le monde est d'accord ?  Levez la main, SVP !


----------



## itka

+1


----------



## Vive la France!!

BONJOUR A TOUS!!

Mon prof de français  a écrit au tableau, cette phrase:

"c'était l'une des plus belles plages que j'aie jamais vu*es*"

Mais, moi je pense que le participe passé *vu* doit s'accorder avec *l'une* plutôt qu'avec *les plus belles plages*, n'est-ce pas?

Donc, il faut écrire:

"_c'était l'une des plus belles plages que j'aie jamais vue"_

Qu'en pensez-vous?

MERCI PAR AVANCE


----------



## helenounette

Oui, j'aurais mis ça aussi... Après, je ne suis pas vraiment une spécialiste de ce genre de chose...


----------



## Mout

A mon avis, ton prof a bon. en effet, cette plage fait partie _des plus belles que tu as pu voir_.
Donc, C'était l'une des plus belles plages que tu n'aies jamais vues.

ta proposition pourrait faire penser à cela : c'était une très belle plage, mais celle ci en particulier, je ne l'ai jamais vue. mais je doute de la correction grammaticale de ta proposition. il aurait été correct d'écrire :
_c'était l'une des plus belles plages, je ne l'ai jamais vue_


----------



## geostan

C'est un des cas où l'on pourrait justifier l'un ou l'autre. Mon avis personnel? J'aurais fait l'accord comme ton prof.

Cheers!


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

Le sens de la phrase est "C'est une belle plage parmi toutes les plus belles plages que j'ai déjà vues" 
Dans les 2 cas, "que" remplace "les plus belles plages et donc "vues" s'accorde et se met au féminin pluriel


----------



## itka

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, nicduf 
Mout, la phrase n'a pas le sens que tu lui donnes (ce n'est pas une forme négative).


----------



## Dunes

Bonjour, 
Je ne vois aucune raison grammaticale de ne pas accorder "apportées" avec "choses" dans la phrase suivante : pourtant cela me semble curieux "à l'oeil" et me donne le sentiment - que je ne m'explique pas - que ce n'est pas correct ? Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

"Une  des  seules choses que cela a apporté*es* est la création d'une nouvelle unité de recherche". 
(La phrase n'est pas de moi.)


----------



## Oh là là

Bonjour,
Moi, j’accorderais *apportées *avec le cod *que *qui remplace* choses*
et ça ne me choquerait pas, mais peut-être je me trompe ?


----------



## Donaldos

Etant donné le sens de la phrase, je ne vois effectivement aucune raison de ne pas faire l'accord.


----------



## Ronfli

Bonjour,

Pour savoir quel est l'accord correct, il convient de se poser la question suivante : "qu'est-ce que ou qu'est-ce qui est apporté ?"

La réponse étant "une chose", l'orthographe convenable du verbe est apport*ée.* En effet, l'expression "une des seules choses" signifie un parmi plusieurs et implique donc l'emploi du singulier.


----------



## itka

> Pour savoir quel est l'accord correct, il convient de se poser la  question suivante : "qu'est-ce que ou qu'est-ce qui est apporté ?"


Ça ne marche pas tout à fait comme ça...ou du moins, on peut répondre différemment à cette question.

L'accord se fait avec le sens de la phrase et dans la grande majorité des cas semblables, ce sera un accord pluriel.
On l'entend si on remplace le verbe du 1er groupe par le verbe "être" :
_Une des seules choses qui sont certaines, c'est que...
_Il y a *des* choses certaine*s* et parmi celles-ci, une...Le verbe au présent enlèverait tout sens à la phrase : *une des seules choses qui *est* certaine, c'est que... 

Pour reprendre ta méthode :
"Qu'est-ce qui est apporté ?" ---> _des choses diverses_ (parmi lesquelles la création d'une nouvelle unité de recherche).
---> Les seules choses que cela a apport*ées* sont...parmi lesquelles l'une est...
---> une des seules choses que cela a apport*ées* est...


...A noter que la phrase reste quand même bizarre parce qu'après _seul_, (ou _unique_, ou _premier_, ou _dernier_...) normalement, c'est le subjonctif qui convient...
_Une des seules choses qui soient certaines, c'est que..._


----------



## Ronald Guillermo

_L'une des chansons les plus belles et plus émouvantes que j'ai jamais entendues!_

Je me demande si l'objet direct est « la chanson » au lieu de « les chansons » auquel cas l'accord du participe passé deviendrai singulier.

Merci bien!


----------



## Kekepop

Euhhh en fait moi je ne suis pas sûr, mais je dirais "les chansons" puisque c'est elles qui se joignent au verbe. 

Qu'est-ce que j'ai entendu ? : Les chansons. 

Tu penses que cette seule chanson est la plus belle oui, mais c'est parmi les chansons que tu as entendues alors je dirais les chansons quand même, vu que le complément d'objet direct s'accord avec le verbe, et dans ce cas, c'est entendues et pas entendue. ^^ 

Quoique.. on verra ce que diront les autres ^^


----------



## tilt

Bienvenue sur les forums WR, Ronald Guillermo,

La phrase signifie _cette chanson fait partie des plus belles et des plus émouvantes que j'ai jamais entendues_.
Dans les deux formulations, _que _renvoie à _les chansons les plus belles et plus émouvante_s. Il est donc tout à fait correct d'accorder _entendues _au féminin pluriel.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien ça. Le COD de la relative est _que_, lequel reprend _le*s* chanson*s* (le*s* plus belle*s* et le*s* plus émouvante*s*)_. Le participe passé s'accorde donc au féminin pluriel → _que j'ai jamais entendu*es*_.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

_Je vous présente Jean Blois, l'__un__ des chercheurs qui__ a été honoré__ pour ses travaux._
_Je vous présente Jean Blois, l'__un__ des __chercheurs __qui__ ont été honorés__ pour __leurs __travaux._

Bonjour tout le monde,

Est-il correct de supposer que les deux tournures sont acceptables mais diffèrent légèrement de sens ?

Dans le premier cas on parle d'un seul chercheur qui a été honoré

Dans le deuxième cas on insiste sur l'aspect qui Jean Blois fait partie d'un groupe "honoré".

Bref, c'est comme ça que je le vois perso


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, les deux sont effectivement possibles avec les sens que vous avez indiqués, mais dans le premier cas, il est préférable de rajouter une virgule.

_l'un des chercheurs*,* qui *a* été honoré_ → C'est l'un des chercheurs et il a été honoré, mais on ne dit rien des autres.
_l'un des chercheurs qui *ont* été honoré*s*_ → Ce chercheur fait partie des chercheurs qui ont été honorés.


----------



## Montcabrier

Bonjour, 

J'ai un doute sur l'accord du participe passé dans la phrase suivante :

_Il s'agit de l'une des personnes les plus belles que la période ait connue(s)._

Le participe passé s'accorde-t-il avec "l'une" ou avec "des personnes" ? Je pense que pour le sens il serait plus juste d'ajouter le "s" mais je n'en suis pas sûr.

Merci de votre aide,


----------



## Donaldos

Bienvenue parmi nous Montcabrier !

L'accord se fait effectivement avec _personnes_, au féminin pluriel donc.


----------



## silver lining

Bonjour à tous,

L'accord du verbe "pouvoir" dans la phrase suivante me cause du souci.

*Cet échec est une des meilleures choses qui ait pu m'arriver.

*L'accord au singulier est-il malvenu dans ce contexte, à votre avis?

Merci mille fois!


----------



## ppmirmov

puisque l'échec est la chose qui t'est venue, l'ÉCHEC est en fait une des meilleures choses qui ait PU t'arriver - c'est ça que je pense!


----------



## jann

silver lining said:


> L'accord au singulier est-il malvenu dans ce contexte, à votre avis?


En effet.  En inversant l'ordre, vous verrez mieux :

Parmi les meilleures choses qui me sont arrivées (qui auraient pu m'arriver, etc.), il y a cet échec.

--> Cet échec est une des meilleures choses qui *aient pu* m'arriver.

(Je parle donc de l'accord sujet-verbe, à la 3e personne du singulier. L'accord du participe passé est correct au singulier, bien sûr.)

c.f. cet article, dont un extrait :





> Après les expressions *un des... qui* ou *un                de ceux qui...*, l'accord se fait au singulier ou au pluriel,                selon le sens. Dans un cas, *qui* remplace un nom ou un pronom                pluriel, et donc le verbe se met au pluriel; dans l'autre cas, *qui*                remplace le pronom un ou une et le verbe se met au singulier.
> 
> Par exemple, dans la phrase :
> _               Ce roman est l'un de ceux qui *ont connu* un succès de librairie                cette année._
> il est clair que *qui* remplace _ceux_ et, donc le verbe                se met au pluriel. Cela veut dire que plusieurs romans ont connu                un succès de librairie et que le roman dont on parle n'est que l'un                d'entre eux.


----------



## silver lining

Merci pour cette réponse détaillée, jann. Cependant, ne pourrait-on pas avancer que l'antécédent du pronom "qui" pourrait être "une des meilleures choses", auquel cas l'accord se ferait avec le "une" (le complément "des meilleures choses" ne serait ici qu'une expansion du pronom "une", dont on ne tiendrait pas compte pour l'accord)? En fait, nous touchons ici au nœud du problème, selon moi : l'antécédent de "qui" est-il "choses" ou "une des meilleures choses"? Les deux manières d'envisager la construction syntaxique de la phrase (et, du coup, l'accord) se valent-elles?

Merci de nouveau!


----------



## Maître Capello

silver lining said:


> Cependant, ne pourrait-on pas avancer que  l'antécédent du pronom "qui" pourrait être "une des meilleures choses",  auquel cas l'accord se ferait avec le "une" (le complément "des  meilleures choses" ne serait ici qu'une expansion du pronom "une", dont  on ne tiendrait pas compte pour l'accord)?


Non, car la phrase n'aurait plus aucun sens. Il faut bien préciser de *quelles* _meilleures choses_ on parle, à savoir _les meilleures choses qui aient pu m'arriver_.

En bref :

_Cet échec est une des meilleures choses qui ait pu m'arriver._ 
_Cet échec est une des meilleures choses qui *aient pu* m'arriver._


----------



## silver lining

Merci, Maître Capello. Qu'en est-il alors du commentaire de jann, qui disait que "[l]'accord du participe passé est correct au singulier, bien sûr"? De quel participe passé est-il question ici? 

Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a qu'un seul participe passé dans cette phrase ; vous devriez pouvoir le trouver facilement. 

Blague à part, il s'agit bien sûr du verbe _pouvoir_ dont le participe passé reste invariable : _aient pu_ (et non pas : _aient pus_ ).


----------



## silver lining

Ah, je croyais qu'on évoquait une situation hyphothétique où le pronom relatif introduisant la subordonnée agissait à titre de complément direct!

Il s'agit d'une des meilleures choses que j'aie connue*s*. 

À ce propos, j'ai trouvé cette phrase sur le site du Bureau de la traduction des Travaux publics et des Services gouvernementaux du Canada :
_Sa pièce est une des meilleures choses qu’il ait écrite.

_Est-ce donc à dire que cette phrase est erronée?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, ici aussi – et pour la même raison – il faut faire l'accord avec _meilleures choses_ et non pas _une_.

_une des meilleures choses que j'aie connue / qu'il ait écrite._ 
_une des meilleures choses que j'aie connu*es* / qu'il ait écrit*es*._


----------



## tilt

Autre argument, s'il en fallait un : le subjonctif est dicté par le superlatif (_les meilleures_), et il est donc logique que le verbe concerné s'accorde avec le nom qualifié par celui-ci.

D'ailleurs, si on supprime le superlatif, le verbe retrouve l'indicatif et l'oreille elle-même exige alors le pluriel : _une des choses qui ont pu m'arriver_ (et non _une des choses qui a pu m'arriver_).


----------



## sylviette

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase, " L'une des seules choses que j'ai aimé", il faudrait faire la concordance avec "une" (que j'ai aimée) ou avec "choses" (que j'ai aimées) ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Ce fil vous aidera : FR: l'un(e) des rares + participe passé
Il faut accorder (ici féminin pluriel).


----------



## Mister Paul

_ L’une des principales raisons qui m’ont …_
ou
_ L’une des principales raisons qui m’a …_

Pour moi le sujet c'est _*l'une*_ (unique) et pas_* les*_ (multiple)
Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit comme ça…

Merci pour votre lumière
Paul


----------



## SergueiL

Les deux accords sont possibles, vous pouvez donc parfaitement privilégier le singulier.
Le verbe qui suivra (dans la proposition principale) sera lui obligatoirement au singulier.


----------



## tilt

Eh bien pour moi, seul le pluriel est possible. 

En effet, on ne cherche pas le sujet de la phrase, mais de la subordonnée commençant pas _qui_.
Or _qui _renvoie bien à _raisons_, puisque la subordonnée spécifie les raisons dont on parle : _Quelles raisons ? Celles qui..._

Par contre, si la locution _l’une des principales raisons qui m'ont... _ est le sujet d'un verbe, celui-ci doit être au singulier : _*L'une* des principales *raisons *qui m'*ont* poussé à répondre *est *que je ne suis pas d'accord._


----------



## SergueiL

tilt said:


> En effet, on ne cherche pas le sujet de la phrase, mais de la subordonnée commençant pas _qui_.
> Or _qui _renvoie bien à _raisons_, puisque la subordonnée spécifie les raisons dont on parle : _Quelles raisons ? Celles qui..._


Si on considère qu'il peut exister plusieurs raisons principales et que le locuteur en isole une, _qui_ peut représenter "*une* des principales raisons" et l'auxiliaire admettre alors le singulier. Me trompe-je ?


tilt said:


> Par contre, si la locution _l’une des principales raisons qui m'ont... _ est le sujet d'un verbe, celui-ci doit être au singulier : _*L'une* des principales *raisons *qui m'*ont* poussé à répondre *est *que je ne suis pas d'accord._


Là, on est d'accord.


----------



## tilt

Pourrais-tu donner un exemple de phrase qui suivrait le cas que tu cites, SergueiL ?
J'avoue ne pas en trouver !


----------



## SergueiL

Je reprendrais bien ton exemple : L'une des principales raisons qui m'a poussé à répondre est que je ne suis pas d'accord.
Il est possible que je me trompe en traitant de façon identique "une des principales raisons" et "l'une des principales raisons.


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous avez bien vu le problème. Il faudrait en effet l'article indéfini seul (_une_ au lieu de _*l'*une_) pour pouvoir interpréter la phrase comme vous l'avez fait.

En bref, je suis d'accord avec Tilt : le verbe doit être au pluriel.

_L'une *des principales raisons* qui m'*ont* poussé à répondre est que je ne suis pas d'accord._


----------



## tilt

Même avec juste "une", je trouve le singulier bancal : si une seule des "principales raisons" m'a poussé à répondre, les autres sont les raisons de quoi ?


----------



## Roméo31

*(L')un(e) + de(s) + nom pluriel + pronom relatif qui ou que*

Règle générale : En principe, le pronom relatif _qui _(ou d'autres) a pour antécédent logique le nom  au pluriel, et, par conséquent, le verbe (l’attribut ou le participe passé) qui s’accorde avec ce pronom se met au pluriel.

_Le Bon usage _donne de multiples ex. de cela :



> Je vous présente […] l’un des hommes que votre départ inattendu a le plus étonnés (B. Constant, Ad., II). — Un des premiers plaisirs que j’aie goûtés était de lutter contre les orages (Chat., Mém., I, i, 7). — Un de ceux qui liaient Jésus-Christ au poteau, / Et qui, sur son dos nu, jetaient un vil manteau, / Arracha de ce front tranquille une poignée / De cheveux (Hugo, Contempl., I, 29). — Il posait sur cet arc une de ces flèches qui traversèrent le monde (Musset, Conf., I, 2). — La poésie française au XVIe siècle est un des champs qui ont été le plus fouillés ( S.-Beuve, Nouv. lundis, t. IV, p. 289). — C’était un de ces tailleurs qui vont dans les fermes raccommoder les habits (Flaub., Bouv. et Péc., p. 406). — M. Carbon est un des hommes que j’ai le plus aimés ( Renan, Souvenirs d’enf. et de jeun., V, 1). — Il gravit l’un des sentiers qui mènent aux parties les plus désertes du haut lieu (Barrès, Colline insp., xvi). — L’Astronomie est une des sciences qui coûtent le plus cher (H. Poincaré, Valeur de la science, vi). — C’est l’une des plus belles leçons qu’il nous ait laissées (Clemenceau, Démosthène, p. 124). — C’était un de ces hommes qui se sont toujours privés (Ch.-L. Philippe, Père Perdrix, p. 47). — Sous la fenêtre de ma chambre, un immense platane, qui est bien l’un des plus beaux arbres que j’aie vus ( Gide, Journal, 3 juillet 1940). — M. Puybaraud […] prit un des biscuits qu’avait apportés Brigitte (Mauriac, Pharisienne, p. 192). — Kant fut assurément une des plus fortes têtes que l’on ait connues (Alain, Propos de littér., liii). — Une des choses qui m’ont le plus profondément marqué dans mon enfance, c’est la découverte que j’appartenais à un peuple battu, le Sud ( Green, Journal, 1er juillet 1951). — Maurois est un des hommes qui ont fait honneur à la génération d’écrivains nés de la grande guerre ( Montherl., dans les Nouv. litt., 12 oct. 1967).



Exceptions :

* Selon le "Grevisse" :


> *Il arrive quelquefois que l’antécédent logique soit un,* qu’on pourrait remplacer par celui. *Cela entraîne naturellement le singulier :*
> Il répondit à un des consuls qui l’interrogeait… [Un seul consul l’interroge.] — Il y avait […] des profondeurs de bleu tendre, […] plus beau que l’azur des images de première communion, auxquelles cet azur faisait songer. / Joanny se souvenait particulièrement d’une de ces images qu’il avait vue dans le livre de messe d’une petite fille (Larbaud, Fermina Márquez, Biblioth. Plon, p. 74) [vues (Pl., p. 344) paraît une moins bonne leçon]. — J’allais justement chez une de ces femmes [= les voyantes], qui habite rue Pauquet (Romains, Hommes de b. vol., t. XIV, p. 82). [Remarquez la virgule.]



* Selon Jean Girodet :
* Accord selon les sens* [syllepse] : accord au pluriel si l'on insiste sur la pluralité (cas le plus fréquent)._ Cette jeune fille est l'une des étudiantes qui seront présentées à l'assemblée_. *Accord au singulier si l'accord rend impossible le pluriel.* Dans ce cas, il y a souvent [donc pas toujours] une virgule devant _qui (_ou_ que) : Il s'adressa à l'un des médecins à la ville, qui était fort renommé. Il s'adressa à l'une des jeunes filles, qu'il trouvait très gracieuse._


----------



## SergueiL

Il me semble que le raisonnement (ou mon raisonnement peut-être) est biaisé par le fait que "une des principales raisons" semble être mis pour "la principale raison".


----------



## tilt

C'est ce qui pousse sans doute à l'usage du singulier, SergueiL, en effet. Mais tu admettras qu'il y a une nette différence entre les deux. 



Roméo31 said:


> Dans ce cas, il y a souvent [donc pas toujours] une virgule devant _qui._


Avec la virgule, en effet, tout change. Pour ma part, je la mettrais systématiquement dans un tel cas.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je pense que Sergueil avait eu une bonne intuition en début de discussion, car tout peut dépendre de la suite :_
L'une des principales raisons qui m'a poussé à répondre est que je ne suis pas d'accord. Une autre raison est que je voulais en profiter pour détendre l'atmosphère._


----------



## tilt

Ah non, justement pas là.
SergueiL a dit lui même que le singulier lui était inspiré par l'idée que _l'une des principales raisons_ signifiait _la principale raison_.
Il ne saurait y en avoir une autre, alors ! 

En fait, je vois bien un cas où le singulier pourrait se justifier, mais il est tiré par les cheveux et ne correspond pas, je pense, au cas envisagé au départ par Mister Paul.

Dans le 1er exemple donné par Grevisse (message #9), on lit : _Il répondit à un des consuls qui l’interrogeait._
J'aurais pour ma part mis une virgule après _consuls_, mais admettons.
Le verbe est au singulier car il y a plusieurs consuls, dont un seul l'interrogeait.
Mais les autres consuls n'ont pas besoin de l’interroger pour être des consuls.
La proposition relative ne les définit pas, elle spécifie l'un d'entre eux.

De la même façon, pour écrire _l'une des principales raisons qui m'a poussé à répondre_, il faudrait que les raisons auxquelles je fais références ne soient *pas* les raisons de ma réponse, mais celles d'autre chose...
On rejoint ma question du message #8 : si une seule des principales raisons m'a poussé à répondre, de quoi les principales raisons sont-elles les raisons ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> Je pense que Sergueil avait eu une bonne intuition en début de discussion, car tout peut dépendre de la suite :
> _L'une des principales raisons qui m'a poussé à répondre est que je ne suis pas d'accord. Une autre raison est que je voulais en profiter pour détendre l'atmosphère._


Je dirais plutôt que ça dépend de ce qui précède et non de ce qui suit. Si les principales raisons ont déjà été évoquées, l'accord au singulier peut éventuellement se justifier, le _qui_ étant alors descriptif et non plus restrictif. La proposition relative peut alors se mettre entre virgules comme déjà suggéré plus haut.

_L'une des principales raisons, qui m'a poussé à répondre, est que je ne suis pas d'accord._

Mais la suite n'y change rien. Dans le contexte que vous donnez, seul l'accord au pluriel se justifie étant donné qu'il y a *plusieurs* principales raisons qui l'ont poussé à répondre.

P.S.: Je n'avais pas vu le message de Tilt, mais je suis d'accord avec lui.


----------



## Roméo31

Il existe une règle (rappelée au message n° 9) ; il convient de la respecter, sauf si l'on peut vraiment justifier la liberté que l'on prend de déroger à la norme.

A cet égard, on peut tout à fait admettre ce cas avec le singulier, signalé par le grammairien Jean Girodet :

*Accord au singulier si l'accord rend impossible le pluriel.* *Dans ce cas, il y a souvent une virgule devant qui (ou que) :*_ Il s'adressa à l'un des médecins à la ville*,* qui é*tait* fort renommé. Il s'adressa à l'une des jeunes filles*,* qu'il *trouvait* très gracieuse.
_
Concernant les autres cas avec le  singulier admis, eux,  par le "Grevisse" et rappelés ci-après, il apparaissent discutables :



> *Il arrive quelquefois que l’antécédent logique soit un,* qu’on pourrait remplacer par_ celui_. *Cela entraîne naturellement le singulier :*
> _Il répondit à un des consuls qui l’interrogeait… [Un seul consul l’interroge.] — Il y avait […] des profondeurs de bleu tendre, […] plus beau que l’azur des images de première communion, auxquelles cet azur faisait songer. / Joanny se souvenait particulièrement d’une de ces images qu’il avait vue dans le livre de messe d’une petite fille (Larbaud, Fermina Márquez, Biblioth. Plon, p. 74) [vues (Pl., p. 344) paraît une moins bonne leçon]._



Au demeurant, _le Bon usage_ poursuit lui-même ainsi :  



> *Mais le singulier n’a pas toujours cette justification logique, et il faut reconnaître, avec *Tobler ( Mél., pp. 299-301), *qu’il s’agit souvent d’un phénomène mécanique, le locuteur ou le scripteur ayant dans l’esprit l’idée qu’ils s’expriment à propos d’un être ou d’une chose particuliers*.
> 
> M. de Séricourt fut un des premiers solitaires qui s’y [= à reproduire les écrits de Port-Royal] appliqua ( S.-Beuve, P.-Royal, II, 3). — Il m’a traité de Français ! C’est le dernier mot que j’ai entendu de cette caserne et l’un de ceux qui, de ma vie, m’aura le plus donné de plaisir (Barrès, Au service de l’Allem., p. 222). — Votre livre sur Dostoïevsky qui est un des meilleurs que vous ayez écrit (Claudel, dans Claudel et Gide, Corresp., p. 238). — La France fut soulevée par un des mouvements les plus beaux que l’Europe ait connu (Giraudoux, Sans pouvoirs, p. 25). — De toutes les choses de ce monde, la souffrance est certainement une de celles qui ressemble le moins à une illusion ( Jaloux, Chute d’Icare, p. 33). — May Sinclair est une de celles qui […] sollicite et retient l’attention ( Ch. Du Bos, Journal 1921-1923, p. 100). — C’est une des choses qui fait le plus croire à leur fondamentale barbarie (Benda, Rapport d’Uriel, p. 58). — Alain est un de ces artisans qui a ses tours de main et ses recettes (Maurois, Alain, p. 125). — Peut-être suis-je un des seuls hommes de ce pays qui fasse ses livres “ à la main ” (Green, Journal, 6 juillet 1942). — J’appris à connaître ma tante qui était certainement une des meilleures femmes que la terre ait portée ( id., Terre lointaine, p. 11). — Une des choses qui m’a peut-être fait le plus de plaisir dans ma vie, c’est ce petit livre (Chamson, dans les Nouv. littér., 26 mai 1949). — Je suis allé remercier un des laboureurs qui nous avait envoyé des roses (Mauriac, dans le Figaro litt., 22 oct. 1964). — Une des choses qui me rendit odieux le séjour de la Sorbonne est l’esprit de dénigrement provincial qui y régnait (Dutourd, École des jocrisses, p. 15). — Un des hommes qui souffrit le plus cruellement de la calomnie fut le Régent ( Ph. Erlanger, dans le Figaro, 25 févr. 1972). — L’astronomie est une des sciences qui fait le plus ou qui font le plus d’honneur à l’esprit humain (Ac. 1935, art. plus, avec ce commentaire : “ Le dernier est plus usité ”). — L’un des quelques poètes qui a marqué le XXe siècle (M. Piron, discours aux funérailles de Marcel Thiry, dans Bull. Acad. roy. langue et littér. fr. [de Belg.], 1977, p. 172).



Ne pourrait-on pas  s'en tenir à cela ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pas avant de remarquer que la logique mécanique n'est que de votre côté. Je suis d'accord avec la plupart des auteurs cités par Grevisse pour avoir opté pour le singulier.

Si je dis : _Elle est l'une des femmes qui aura le plus souffert en ce monde_, j'honore très particulièrement la mémoire de cette femme en usant du singulier, et par elle j'honore la mémoire de toutes les femmes qui ont le plus souffert. C'est bien du côté de ceux qui opteraient en un tel cas pour le pluriel que nous serions devant une logique grammaticale mécanique.

La langue ne se laissera jamais faire.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute un lien vers cette page de la BDL, que je trouve facile à consulter pour ceux qui n'ont pas accès au  « Bon Usage » de Grevisse ou à l'ouvrage de Jean Girodet.

*Un des... qui, un de ceux qui...*.  Ce qui suit ressemble à la règle énoncée à la fin du post 9 (Selon Jean Girodet) : 





> L’accord se fait *le plus souvent au pluriel* si on veut insister sur la pluralité, ce qui est le cas le plus fréquent; _qui_ remplace alors le nom ou le pronom pluriel qui le précède.
> L’accord est au singulier *si le sens l’impose et que le pluriel est impossible*; on met souvent alors une virgule devant _qui _ou _que _(proposition relative explicative). Dans ces cas, moins fréquents, _qui _remplace le pronom _un _ou _une_.



Je ne cite pas tous les exemples; les curieux n'auront qu'à cliquer sur le lien. 
Dans le contexte de MisterPaul, j'aurais mis le pluriel aussi.


----------



## Roméo31

> J'ajoute un lien vers cette page de la BDL, que je trouve facile à consulter pour ceux qui n'ont pas accès au « Bon Usage » de Grevisse ou à l'ouvrage de Jean Girodet.


Ceux qui ne sont pas les heureux possesseurs du "Girodet" et qui souhaitent avoir une idée très précise de son contenu peuvent cliquer sur ce lien.


----------



## Nicomon

À chacun ses outils.  Je donnais l'info pour ceux qui ne sont pas les heureux possesseurs de ces grammaires, justement.  

Perso - mais certains diront que je prêche pour ma paroisse  - je trouve la Banque de dépannage linguistique de l'OQLF très bien faite.
Et si vous consultez la *bibliographie* des ouvrages consultés pour la rédaction, vous noterez que Jean Girodet y est.

Les articles peuvent être imprimés.


----------



## Roméo31

La BDL est de grande qualité  et très pratique. D'ailleurs, je l'utilise et recommande à mes étudiants de la consulter.
En effet, parmi les ouvrages consultés pour son élaboration figurent celui de Girodet, mais aussi *le "Grevisse", le "Hanse" et le "Riegel", que je considère comme les meilleures grammaires *(au sens large du terme pour le "Hanse") actuelles.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

Je suis tombé sur cette phrase : _c'est l'une des décisions les plus difficiles que j'ai prises_

Et alors je me suis demandé qu'elle est la règle d'accord dans ce genre de cas : l'accord se fait avec "_l'une_" ou "_décisions_" ou les deux sont possibles ?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme il s'agit d'une décision parmi les décisions les plus difficiles que la personne a eu à prendre, l'accord doit se faire avec _décisions_ et non avec _l'une_.

_l'une des décisions les plus difficiles que j'ai prise*s*_


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci.


----------

